# dcc chart



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hey guys found a chart for dcc decoders ect while i was pecking around the web, ive read so much stuff im pooped out from reading every thing i can on n scale and dcc. every body has a different opinion and nobody has the same answer. Why is that ? hahahahaha any who i thought i would share this print out so you guys can have one to. and for the newbies like me this is very helpful. at least to me it is. with out further a do 
maybe some of ya have it already i dont know . i do know that if ya do you never shared it with me . cant remember where i found it but i did.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks. I was aware of this already. Model Railroad Hobbyist is THE go-to hobby publication, in my opinion. I would encourage you to subscribe, and to read all the back issues, which are available for free.

You do have to be careful re-posting from the internet, though. Some of the information you find there is just plain wrong, for one thing. A year or so ago, we had a self-appointed expert here who was frequently wrong, and was fond of finding (and modifying) stuff he found on the internet to prove himself "right".

The other problem is that a lot of it is copyrighted. That may be the problem here. Even though MRH is a free publication, it is copyrighted, and while you are perfectly free to download and copy material for your own use, you are NOT free to distribute it. For this reason, it's best to post a link.

As to why you find so many different answers, that's simple. It is rare to find something in this hobby that has only one correct answer. Different people solve the same problem in different ways, and it's often about trying several things until you hit on one that works for you. My recommendation? Stop trying to drink from the firehose. Instead of watching 10 videos, watch the same one 3 times, then go try it out. If it doesn't work for you, try a different technique. And get a single reference source: a reputable website or (gasp) a book. Digest everything. Then seek clarification on things that are unclear. Acquisition of knowledge takes time and effort. Make sure you understand the basics thoroughly before you jump to advanced topics.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

agreed you got to be careful around the net. if this is not allowed please delete it . i hate rules i really do. i did not know that MRH had back isues ti read for free. ill look into that. i dont trust anybody or any thing never have an never will. i read to get answers. but when i read on the same subject and no answers are lined up after much reading then its assumed they dont know what there talking about . but when after much reading a bunch of answers are the same or pretty darn close then its assumed then thats gunna be close right one. this is one thing life has taught me never trust a human ever . the only animal i trust is my dog.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sid said:


> agreed you got to be careful around the net. if this is not allowed please delete it . i hate rules i really do. i did not know that MRH had back isues ti read for free. ill look into that. i dont trust anybody or any thing never have an never will. i read to get answers. but when i read on the same subject and no answers are lined up after much reading then its assumed they dont know what there talking about . but when after much reading a bunch of answers are the same or pretty darn close then its assumed then thats gunna be close right one. this is one thing life has taught me never trust a human ever . the only animal i trust is my dog.


Sometimes they don't know what they are talking about, sometimes they misunderstand the question, sometimes the answer is very situation-specific, sometimes there is more than one way to skin a cat. 

The golden rule is "Trust, but Verify".


----------

